# Morocco Touring



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Has anyone used or know anything about campingcarmaroc.com? 
I have just been looking at their site, they pick up and drop off from Marakesh airport. They charge a little over £1729 for a 3 week hire limited to 1398 miles. there is a small charge for bedding and table and chairs. As an option to making a trip like this, it would seem worthwhile leaving the van at home and jump on an Easyjet flight (under £200 for the pair of us), It would also take away the worry of breaking down in your own van and having to drive such a long way down there (not retired yet unfortunately). I would be interested to hear what people think. I posted this yesterday and got no replies, does this mean no one has heard of them?


----------

